# Que ferez-vous dans 10 ans ?



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

suite au thread "Wish List" dans lequel des modos évoque un thread "rendez-vous dans 10 ans", je vous propose de vous projeter dans le futur et de vous imaginer ou d'imaginer quelques un de vos collocataires MacGéiens dans 10 ans !!  

quel sera votre poids  , votre job   , votre compagne ou compagnon  :hein:  ou vos maitresse ou amant :rateau: ... bref que sera devenu votre vie en somme !  

Moi j'espère avoir gagné au loto, et me la couler douce après avoir monté une petite société ou un commerce, dans lequel j'irai de temps en temps, mais pas trop  
côté c½ur je me vois toujours avec ma femme, mes des enfants en plus (2 maxi) et pour le reste qui sait


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2004)

alors dans 10 ans...

Mes deux enfants auront 13 ans et 16 ans...avec tout ce que cela implique  :rateau: 
J'aurais gagné 3 fois au loto et ne jouerais plus depuis longtemps. A l'aide de mon clavier virtuel laser je serais toujours sur ce forum, ou mes coups de boules m'auront fais perdre la boule.
La bibine sera à 10 francs suisse les clopes venduent par des dealers, nous parleront chinois et Mac Do aura perdu sont procès.

Bref j'espère que je ne dormirais pas dans un carton et que mes enfants seront en bonne santé...le reste....


----------



## rimo89 (14 Novembre 2004)

Dans 10 ans j'aurai fini HEC , et je serai le président d'apple , et alors apple sera NUMERO 1 dans le monde !!!


Alalala c'est beau de rever !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Moi, dans 10 ans ; je pense que je serai tout mort et tout pourri. Parce que je fumme deux paquets par jour et que dessus il y a marqué que je vais mourir... NO FUTURE!


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2004)

Mange des yaourt au bifidus actif: c'est marqué ce qu'il fait à l'intérieur ce voit à l'extérieur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mange des yaourt au bifidus actif: c'est marqué ce qu'il fait à l'intérieur ce voit à l'extérieur



Ca existe à l'arome pastis?


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe à l'arome pastis?


 yahourt au pastis j'ai déjà essayé, je conseille pas. :sick:


Sinon, dans dix ans je serai riche et célèbre et j'aurai plusieurs femmes. J'aurai sans doute des enfants aussi mais je ne les reconnaîtrai pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Sinon, dans dix ans je serai riche et célèbre et j'aurai plusieurs femmes. J'aurai sans doute des enfants aussi mais je ne les reconnaîtrai pas. [/QUOTE]

Tu as bien raison. Non seulement ils sont petits, moches et méchants, mais en grandissant, ils finissent toujours par te reprocher de les avoir mis au monde.
Incommensurable ingrâtitude de la jeunesse...


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison. Non seulement ils sont petits, moches et méchants, mais en grandissant, ils finissent toujours par te reprocher de les avoir mis au monde.
> Incommensurable ingrâtitude de la jeunesse...



 petits moches méchants...?po les miens, ils sont certes petits, mais magnifiques gentils....comme leur papa quoi .... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> petits moches méchants...?po les miens, ils sont certes petits, mais magnifiques gentils....comme leur papa quoi .... :love:



Oui, je sais. Tous mes amis qui se sont reproduits me disent que quand j'en aurai, je penserai la même chose... Mais bon, j'ai 39 piges et je me suis fait ligaturer la trompe  J'ai cependant une nièce avec laquelle je m'entends assez bien  quand je ne suis pas obligé de la garder trop longtemps.... :bebe:
J'ai déjà parfois du mal à m'occuper de moi même...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> je me suis fait ligaturer la trompe


ça n'empêche rien, ça permet juste de maintenir le marabout debout la ligature...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'preferre me la faire machouiller la trompe, en plus question mioche ça risque rien...


----------



## Fulvio (14 Novembre 2004)

Dans dix ans ? Je me demanderai certainement encore ce que je ferai dans 10 ans...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'preferre me la faire machouiller la trompe, en plus question mioche ça risque rien...


mytho, ou éventuellement gymnaste, au choix... :mouais:

parce que se machouiller la trompe, excuse moi, mais après des années d'essais pas une trace de dents faute de souplesse, ou de centimètres au choix... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Et ho, j'ai pas marqué que je la machouillait moi même !!!


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ho, j'ai pas marqué que je la machouillait moi même !!!


je me disais aussi :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

De toute façon, dans 10 ansce sera :


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Je m'aime !!!

  J'aurais du faire maquettiste au rabais moi aussi...


----------



## mado (14 Novembre 2004)

j'aurais jamais osé le dire, mais là bon, j'suis assez d'accord avec toi.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Novembre 2004)

Dans divan, ve fufferai les piffenlits par la raffine (ou alors, j'aurai un orthodontiste potable... )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Dans dix ans, j'aurai refusé d'entrer à l'Académie pour la troisème fois. On a beau dire, ils sont un peu lourds...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

hm dix ans j'aurais 27 ans, alors que ma famille aille bien que j'ai un bon taf un bon apart' et une femme bonne    :love:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

je viens de réaliser que dans 10 ans j'aurai 43 ans  

la vache, ça fait tout drôie... tout bien réfléchi, c'est pas un très bon thread :rose:


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je viens de réaliser que dans 10 ans j'aurai 43 ans



Moi ça fait bientôt 10 ans que je les ai eus et il n'y pas de quoi se prendre la tête


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

dans 10 ans je serai certainement a une aes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans 10 ans je serai certainement a une aes



Encore une bonne raison de rester chez moi !  :love:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça fait bientôt 10 ans que je les ai eus et il n'y pas de quoi se prendre la tête


oh bin merde :rose: 

nan je déconne


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Encore une bonne raison de rester chez moi !  :love:




parfait


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

gna gna gna :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça fait bientôt 10 ans que je les ai eus et il n'y pas de quoi se prendre la tête




c'est en vieilleissant que on arrete de se prendre la tete 
pour le profit du  notre bien etre  :love:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est en vieilleissant que on arrete de se prendre la tete
> pour le profit du  notre bien etre  :love:


y'en a quelques un qui devraient méditer la-dessus, ne vous inquiéter pas ils ne sont pas ici, mais pas loin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est en vieilleissant que on arrete de se prendre la tete



Prétendre se prendre la tête quand on ne s'en est jamais servi, c'est peut-être du dernier chic mais ça ne fait pas très sérieux...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est en vieilleissant que on arrete de se prendre la tete
> pour le profit du  notre bien etre  :love:



en vieillissant on perd la tête c'est pour sa qu'on peut plus se la prendre  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est en vieilleissant que on arrete de se prendre la tete
> pour le profit du  notre bien etre  :love:



Encore un coup de l'intelligence artificielle ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> suite au thread "Wish List" dans lequel des modos évoque un thread "rendez-vous dans 10 ans", je vous propose ....



tsss.. dans 10 ans j'espère bien que bébé semac aura grandi ... :rateau:

le rendez-vous est déjà fixé au 27 février 2014 (pour les nouveaux, y a plus de place :rateau: )


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Prétendre se prendre la tête quand on ne s'en est jamais servi, c'est peut-être du dernier chic mais ça ne fait pas très sérieux...


 Niarf....


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tsss.. dans 10 ans j'espère bien que bébé semac aura grandi ... :rateau:
> 
> le rendez-vous est déjà fixé au 27 février 2014 (pour les nouveaux, y a plus de place :rateau: )


ah pardon, je t'ai pas cité, c'est ça hein... navré je le referai plus ! :rose: 

rendons à César... gna gna gna, gna gna gna...

pas envie de grandir moi !! 
laissez moi vivre ma vie virtuelle comme je l'entends :hein: 

pas vrai de voir ça, m'enfin :love:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Prétendre se prendre la tête quand on ne s'en est jamais servi, c'est peut-être du dernier chic mais ça ne fait pas très sérieux...


on fait ce que l'on peut avec ce que l'on a


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah pardon, je t'ai pas cité, c'est ça hein



Dis donc toi, sur 10 messages que je lis, la moitié sont aigres, 1/4 amer, 1/3 acide* 
Si j'reviens dans 1 mois y a des chances que ca tourne au vinaigre, ca devienne rance et que les champignons apparaissent non ?



* et sachant que le train Clermont-Paris se déplace 0,8 fois plus vite qu'une mobylette kitté polini, à quelle heure se situera l'impact avec l'A380, en tenant compte du fait que les aiguilleurs du ciel tiennent compte du bruit généré sur le voisinage ?


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

heuuuu... 2 :love:

P.S. j'aime bien quand on lit mes posts avec attention :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Prétendre se prendre la tête quand on ne s'en est jamais servi, c'est peut-être du dernier chic mais ça ne fait pas très sérieux...





oui, c'est vrai, le dernier chic c'est de rabaisser les autres pour se montrer plus
brillant et intelligent


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi, sur 10 messages que je lis, la moitié sont aigres, 1/4 amer, 1/3 acide*
> Si j'reviens dans 1 mois y a des chances que ca tourne au vinaigre, ca devienne rance et que les champignons apparaissent non ?





finn, rends-moi la boite du petit chimiste


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> finn, rends-moi la boite du petit chimiste


oui rend lui, enfin je sais pas si c'est mieux que ce soit SM qui la garde


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est vrai, le dernier chic c'est de rabaisser les autres pour se montrer plus
> brillant et intelligent


 RABAISSER !!!

 Y a des gens qui n'ont que ce mot à la bouche.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> finn, rends-moi la boite du petit chimiste



Et mes recherches, t'y pense ?


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> RABAISSER !!!
> 
> Y a des gens qui n'ont que ce mot à la bouche.


et d'autres devraient y penser un peu moins...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Hé ben minou, tu vas pas me faire une crise...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

t'inquiète mon bichon, je ne pensais pas à toi avec cette petite phrase du dimanche :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est vrai, le dernier chic c'est de rabaisser les autres pour se montrer plus
> brillant et intelligent



Ça y est... La grande scène du IV : "Je suis une pauvre victime, ouh qu'ils sont méchants, ouh qu'ils sont méchants !" C'est toujours la même rengaine et c'est toujours la même cause : de l'incapacité à admettre qu'on peut tomber bien bas tout seul.
Fais-moi confiance, chérie, tu n'as besoin de personne pour en arriver là.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

L'escalade de la violence...

 J'adore...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

Mes efforts finissent toujours par porter leurs fruits...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

'tain sont vraiment tendu ce soir !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mes efforts finissent toujours par porter leurs fruits...



Oui : les raisins de la colère.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Novembre 2004)

inlectable...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Super forme DocEvil


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est en vieilleissant que on arrete de se prendre la tete
> pour le profit du  notre bien etre  :love:



Je ne crois pas que je me prenais plus la tête il y a 10 ans.   

PS. Attention, j'ai bien dit : "se prendre la tête", pas "se prendre la grosse tête" : la première proposition, je n'ai jamais trop pratiqué ; par contre la seconde, je dois avouer que je me laisse parfois aller.


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que je me prenais plus la tête il y a 10 ans.
> 
> PS. Attention, j'ai bien dit : "se prendre la tête", pas "se prendre la grosse tête" : la première proposition, je n'ai jamais trop pratiqué ; par contre la seconde, je dois avouer que je me laisse parfois aller.


 le désavantage principal de ta grosse tête : tu prends des fusées dans l'oeil.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

Là, je me souviens de ce qu'à dit Courteline et de la citation de Robertav sur l'intelligence artificielle... Et puis, je repense au film de Costa-Gavras qui est passé ce soir à la télévision... Je me dis alors qu'il y a des choses que je lis ici ou là, qui n'ont pas fini de me faire penser que si certaines choses sont possibles, c'est qu'il y a bien des raisons, des paroles, des écrits et des actes qui font qu'elles sont possibles. Et puis je me pose la question : à partir de quelles paroles, écrits, actes cela pourrait-il de nouveau être possible...


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le désavantage principal de ta grosse tête : tu prends des fusées dans l'oeil.



je te le fais pas dire.   Ça permet de dégonfler.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je te le fais pas dire.   Ça permet de dégonfler.




oui mais là t'as l'air tout "flagada" :sick:  :hein:   

Sinon pour répondre à la question posée :

 comment vi ti qui ji sich ci qui ji vi fir di 10 in !!!!!


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> comment vi ti qui ji sich ci qui ji vi fir di 10 in !!!!!


le quinzième festival Synthétique Plaisir ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le quinzième festival Synthétique Plaisir ?



 :mouais: 

Ça je suis à peu près certaine que non !  :rateau:   
Et puis les cultures électroniques dans 10 ans ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les cultures électroniques dans 10 ans ...



Seront peut-être devenus des champs magnétiques


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Seront peut-être devenus des champs magnétiques



Pititre bin qu'oui ! 

Qui sait ...?


----------



## camisol (15 Novembre 2004)

Dans 10 ans, je serais mort. Au moins, je ne lirais plus certaines des conneries fielleuses et sincères qu'on lit par ici. :sleep:


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, dans dix ans je serai riche et célèbre et j'aurai plusieurs femmes. J'aurai sans doute des enfants aussi mais je ne les reconnaîtrai pas.



   

Riche et célèbre? T'inquiètes, tes enfants se chargeront de te reconnaître !


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

Si je suis toujours en vie, je serai ce que je suis avec dix ans de plus (je serai un quinquagénaire, osons dire le mot). Le léopard meurt avec ses couleurs dit le proverbe.
Ce que sera le monde m'inquiète davantage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2004)

... dans 10 ans !!! ...   Tidju !!!!!!!  
Déjà que mon seuil de visibilité ne dépasse pas les 24 heures ... alors ! dans 10 ans !!!  

Si je suis encore en vie, j'espère que je pourrais m'occuper full time de mes petits enfants et leur montrer le beau côté du monde qui nous héberge (pour le mauvais côté, d'autres s'en chargeront, malheureusement...)

Si je ne suis plus de ce monde, j'espère que quelques-uns penseront encore à moi en se disant tout simplement : "c'était un gars bien...!" ... je ne souhaite rien de plus !!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne suis plus de ce monde, j'espère que quelques-uns penseront encore à moi en se disant tout simplement : "c'était un gars bien...!" ... je ne souhaite rien de plus !!!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Tiens un Zebig :love:, comme tu as exaucé mes voeux (cf autre tradada  ), je peux te faire l'honneur de dire (et de penser) :

"Zebig C'était un gars bien*" !    


(* oui il se fait rare maitenant sur le forums !  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un Zebig :love:, comme tu as exaucé mes voeux (cf autre tradada  ), je peux te faire l'honneur de dire (et de penser) :
> "Zebig C'était un gars bien*" !
> (* oui il se fait rare maitenant sur le forums !  )


Arf ! Merci Lorna !!!!!   :love: 
Je tiens toutefois à rassurer tout le monde : la petite "raideur" ressentie à la lecture du post de Lorna n'a rien de cadavérique ... je suis donc bien vivant !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> la petite "raideur" ressentie(...) donc bien vivant !!!!!!


effectivement c'est bon signe


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Dans 10 ans, je serais mort. Au moins, je ne lirais plus certaines des conneries fielleuses et sincères qu'on lit par ici. :sleep:



Bienvenue dans le bar... des nases ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> le bar... des nases ! :love:



C'est curieux, ça me rappelle une chanson de Polnareff...


----------



## semac (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> la petite "raideur"


mmmmm c'est le mot "petite" qui me fait peur  
vaut mieux consulter quand même...


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Lorna !!!!!   :love:
> Je tiens toutefois à rassurer tout le monde : la petite "raideur" ressentie à la lecture du post de Lorna n'a rien de cadavérique ... je suis donc bien vivant !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "Avec l'age, les raideurs se déplacent"...  
C'est toi mon big ?  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

Faut pas avoir peur   la « petite mort », par exemple, on n'a rien contre, pas vrai


----------



## alan.a (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Lorna !!!!!   :love:
> Je tiens toutefois à rassurer tout le monde : la petite "raideur" ressentie à la lecture du post de Lorna n'a rien de cadavérique ... je suis donc bien vivant !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Les morts par asphyxie ont des érections terribles ....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Lorna !!!!!   :love:
> Je tiens toutefois à rassurer tout le monde : la petite "raideur" ressentie à la lecture du post de Lorna n'a rien de cadavérique ... je suis donc bien vivant !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Tout cela ne nous regarde pas comme dirais les z'inconnus    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les morts par asphyxie ont des érections terribles ....



 :mouais: merci alan.a pour ta contribution qui je suis sûre assurera une ambiance de tonerre dans ce tradada  :mouais:  





N'empêche que ... :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna éléveuse de mandragore label rouge a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que ... :sick:



(mode Lorna pensive on) N'empêche que ... les pendus aussi (mode Lorna pensive off)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Merci Lorna !!!!!   :love:
> Je tiens toutefois à rassurer tout le monde : la petite "raideur" ressentie à la lecture du post de Lorna n'a rien de cadavérique ... je suis donc bien vivant !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:



:affraid: ah parce que tu crois ça me rassure ça moi !!?  :hein:  :rateau:  :rose:   

   

Bon Zebig, reviens (plus souvent) parmi nous, :rose: le bar sans toi ... c'est comme ... l'escargot sans sa coquille, un castor sans dent, un matin sans café ...  :rose: 

Reviens Zebig ...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

camisol amur amor a dit:
			
		

> Dans 10 ans, je serais mort. Au moins, je ne lirais plus certaines des conneries fielleuses et sincères qu'on lit par ici. :sleep:



Un peu de folie dans un monde d'intelligence artificielle


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

le post de Alan.  Et je suis bien d'accord avec Lorna. PAs glop pas glop 

  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode Lorna pensive on) N'empêche que ... les pendus aussi (mode Lorna pensive off)



 :mouais: Tibo tu lis mal dans mes pensées !   

N'empêche que ...:sick: cette phrase posée comme ça de but en blanc, ben ça fait glauque  ...

Et puis arrête de finir mes phrases, je suis obligée après de repasser après toi, parce que là je sais pas ce qui se passe mais tu tombes souvent à côté de la plaque !


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Dans 10 ans, j'espere bien être encore le patron des coups de boules sur macgé.
Mes enfants croiront même que leur papa est super connu dans le monde entier grâce à ca. Ce sera mon moment de gloire

Je serais aussi rentré vivre en Bretagne, j'aurais mon petit studio de musique dans une dépendance a côté de ma belle maison, un jardin immense avec vu sur l'ocean, 2 jeunes labradors qui joueront avec les enfants.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tibo tu lis mal dans mes pensées !
> 
> N'empêche que ...:sick: cette phrase posée comme ça de but en blanc, ben ça fait glauque  ...
> 
> Et puis arrête de finir mes phrases, je suis obligée après de repasser après toi, parce que là je sais pas ce qui se passe mais tu tombes souvent à côté de la plaque !



On lit souvent mal dans les miennes aussi  Alors ça fait quel effet ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Les morts par asphyxie ont des érections terribles ....


Arfff ! Merci alan.a ...    ... en fait, c'était ma cravate qui était un peu trop serrée !!!! :rateau:    :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Ah j'ai failli oublier, si ca se trouve dans 10 ans je serais mort.

Mieux vaut mourir jeune et avoir vécu que de moisir seul comme un gland


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai failli oublier, si ca se trouve dans 10 ans je serais mort.
> 
> Mieux vaut mourir jeune et avoir vécu que de moisir seul comme un gland



Une super peluche à bonnet vit vieille en ayant vécu, non ? La preuve ThebiG, sans bonnet mais peluche quand même


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

Dans 10 ans, ma fille aura cet âge. J'aurai peut-être remis la corde qui vient de lâcher sur ma guitare qui sèche. Ou rejouerai-je aux échecs avec elle en me disant qu'une vie réussie c'est de pouvoir enfin se coucher paisible et se lever enjoué.

Dans l'attente je peux toujours ajouter ça , pour égayer un peu.


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai failli oublier, si ca se trouve dans 10 ans je serais mort.
> 
> Mieux vaut mourir jeune et avoir vécu que de moisir seul comme un gland



  Bassou ça va ??  allez c juste l'automne... ça passe...  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une super peluche à bonnet vit vieille en ayant vécu, non ? La preuve ThebiG, sans bonnet mais peluche quand même


Ouais !   
T'en fais pas Bassou ... regarde-moi et prends en de la graine ! : 55 ans ... et en pleine forme à part quelques vertèbres dépareillées, plus de cheveux, quelques kilos en trop, essouflé après 100 mètres, une érection annuelle aléatoire, bigleux comme une taupinette ....  

Euh ! c'est ou qu'on se suicide !!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bassou ça va ?? allez c juste l'automne... ça passe... :love:


J'evite de trop rêver ma vie, je préfere la voir du mauvais côté, au moins je n'ai que des bonnes surprises.

Mais sinon ca va plutot bien


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !
> T'en fais pas Bassou ... regarde-moi et prends en de la graine ! : 55 ans ... et en pleine forme à part quelques vertèbres dépareillées, plus de cheveux, quelques kilos en trop, essouflé après 100 mètres, une érection annuelle aléatoire, bigleux comme une taupinette ....
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



*:love:  l' Ancien  c 'est l' Ancienne   *


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

Dans 10 ans je serais peut être adulte... (hélas !    )

_(Tiens le post d'Alan me donne envie de revoir "l'empire des sens"...    :rateau:  :love:  ) _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *:love:  l' Ancien  c 'est l' Ancienne   *



  ... salut l'Ancienne !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !
> T'en fais pas Bassou ... regarde-moi et prends en de la graine ! : 55 ans ... et en pleine forme à part quelques vertèbres dépareillées, plus de cheveux, quelques kilos en trop, essouflé après 100 mètres, une érection annuelle aléatoire, bigleux comme une taupinette ....
> 
> Euh ! c'est ou qu'on se suicide !!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui, mais apparemment pour ce que je lis entre tes lignes : gentil, droit et plein d'humour et ça... !


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Dans 10 ans je serais peut être adulte... (hélas !   )
> 
> _(Tiens le post d'Alan me donne envie de revoir "l'empire des sens"...  :rateau: :love: ) _


Ca par contre c'est sur, je ne serais jamais adulte, et c'est bien mieux comme ca :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Dans 10 ans je serais peut être adulte... (hélas !    )




   je comprends mieux pourquoi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je comprends mieux pourquoi



   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca par contre c'est sur, je ne serais jamais adulte, et c'est bien mieux comme ca :love:


"Le début de l'âge adulte, c'est quand on fait des conneries et qu'on se dit qu'on n'aurait pas du les faire" ... Zebig !

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !
> T'en fais pas Bassou ... regarde-moi et prends en de la graine ! : 55 ans ... [...] une érection annuelle aléatoire, bigleux comme une taupinette ....



 Dis Zebig, en fait ...ben ce sont tes yeux qui déconnent !!!!

 si ça se trouve tu passes à coté de certaines occasions faute de les avoir vues !    

( :rose: oui bon ça va, je sais où c'est ... merci)


----------



## Fulvio (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Le début de l'âge adulte, c'est quand on fait des conneries et qu'on se dit qu'on n'aurait pas du les faire" ... Zebig !
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 Fichtre ! J'étais plus adulte à six ans qu'aujourd'hui, alors !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Zebig, en fait ...ben ce sont tes yeux qui déconnent !!!!
> si ça se trouve tu passes à coté de certaines occasions faute de les avoir vues !


Non ! non ! ...  j'suis pas con quand même : à raison d'une érection annuelle, je ne peux pas me permettre de rater l'occasion !!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
Et puis, je m'en fiche ... c'est ce soir !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! non ! ...  j'suis pas con quand même : à raison d'une érection annuelle, je ne peux pas me permettre de rater l'occasion !!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> Et puis, je m'en fiche ... c'est ce soir !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:



Madame va être servie ! 


 :rateau: rhoo lala, j'vais arrêter là moi !  :hein:    

PS : ça fait plaisir de revoir Zebig ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : ça fait plaisir de revoir Zebig ! :love: :love: :love:


Ca c'est bien vrai 

Par contre je m'abstiendrai de tous commentaires sur ce que tu as dit Lorna...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je m'abstiendrai de tous commentaires sur ce que tu as dit Lorna...



Et quoi donc ?   

j'en dis tellement (de conneries ! :rose: )  :mouais:  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi donc ?
> 
> j'en dis tellement (de conneries ! :rose: )  :mouais:  :rose:  :rateau:



Je dirais juste que t'étais en manque... de zebig ! 

PS : moi aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

dans 10 ans je ferai esactement ce que je fais aujourd'hui:

me prendre la tete avec un fiston ado de 16 ans , 
le fliquer discretement mais efficacement 

fifille elle sera adulte mais rien ne dit que nos prises de bec soient fini    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais juste que t'étais en manque... de zebig !
> 
> PS : moi aussi !



Voilaaaa t'as tout compris ! 

C'est le second effet Zebig !  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans 10 ans je ferai esactement ce que je fais aujourd'hui



Quelle clairvoyance..


----------



## Spyro (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca par contre c'est sur, je ne serais jamais adulte, et c'est bien mieux comme ca :love:


Ah toi non plus ? :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Zebig, en fait ...ben ce sont tes yeux qui déconnent !!!!
> 
> si ça se trouve tu passes à coté de certaines occasions faute de les avoir vues !
> 
> ( :rose: oui bon ça va, je sais où c'est ... merci)


mmmm très bon ça 
elle a peut être pas tort Lorna tu sais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mmmm très bon ça
> elle a peut être pas tort Lorna tu sais


Avec l'âge, inutile de "voir" les occasions ... on les devine !   
On devient comme des vieux chalutiers brinqueballants qui, dans la nuit noire, rentrent au port au radar !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On devient comme des vieux chalutiers brinqueballants qui, dans la nuit noire, rentrent au port au radar !!!!! :love:  :love:


Pour décharger leur cargaison ? :mouais: :hein:

_Hé poussez pas, c'est bon je sors, je sors. Je connais le chemin de toutes façons._


----------



## Klakmuf (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "Le début de l'âge adulte, c'est quand on fait des conneries et qu'on se dit qu'on n'aurait pas du les faire" ... Zebig !



Le début de la vieillesse, c'est quand on fait des conneries et qu'on en a plus rien à foutre.


----------



## Fulvio (16 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Le début de la vieillesse, c'est quand on fait des conneries et qu'on en a plus rien à foutre.


 Ouh là, vous me perturbez, là ! Avec la citation de The Big, j'ai cru que je vieillissais à rebours, mais là, j'ai l'impression d'être un vieux de 26 ans


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> Le début de la vieillesse, c'est quand on fait des conneries et qu'on en a plus rien à foutre.



Le début de la vieillesse c'est quand on a plus l'honneur de faire les bras qu'on veut.


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

Je serai prof d'histoire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je serai prof d'histoire



L'histoire le dira !


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'histoire le dira !



Elle sera contée dans les livres , non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Elle sera contée dans les livres , non ?



Mais y aura-t-il encore quelqu'un pour les lire ? 

En tout cas, sois le bienvenu parmi nous.


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais y aura-t-il encore quelqu'un pour les lire ?
> 
> En tout cas, sois le bienvenu parmi nous.




Merci , le livre n'est pas mort  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci , le livre n'est pas mort  :hein:



Je me fais moins de souci pour le livre que pour les lecteurs...


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me fais moins de souci pour le livre que pour les lecteurs...



Le livre est la source d'érudition la plus développée a l'heure actuelle , toutes lectures et importante , tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Le livre est la source d'érudition la plus développée a l'heure actuelle , toutes lectures et importante , tu ne crois pas ?



Que le livre soit la source de connaissance (et de plaisir aussi, pourquoi pas ?) la plus répandue, je te l'accorde. Que toute lecture soit importante, je n'en crois rien. Mais il vaut encore mieux lire des bêtises que rien du tout : c'est toujours ça d'acquis dans la connaissance des bêtises.


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Que le livre soit la source de connaissance (et de plaisir aussi, pourquoi pas ?) la plus répandue, je te l'accorde. Que toute lecture soit importante, je n'en crois rien. Mais il vaut encore mieux lire des bêtises que rien du tout : c'est toujours ça d'acquis dans la connaissance des bêtises.



Tout a fait doc mais une bd peut t'apprendre beaucoup de choses n'en conviens tu pas ?   malgré qu'on ne peut pas dire que une bd soit une véritable lecture


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait doc mais une bd peut t'apprendre beaucoup de choses n'en conviens tu pas ?   malgré qu'on ne peut pas dire que une bd soit une véritable lecture



Une bédé peut tout à fait être une véritable lecture. Il y a des romans ou des ouvrages scientifiques bien plus navrants que n'importe quel numéro de Fluide Glacial.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> ... malgré qu'on ne peut pas dire que une bd soit une véritable lecture



   

c'est vrai, c'est comme les macs, ce n'est pas de vrai ordinateurs.


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une bédé peut tout à fait être une véritable lecture. Il y a des romans ou des ouvrages scientifiques bien plus navrants que n'importe quel numéro de Fluide Glacial.



mmmh je préféres un bon astérix a défaut d'un fluide glacial


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> mmmh je préféres un bon astérix a défaut d'un fluide glacial



Je ne sais pas si tu es au courant mais la BD, c'est bien plus qu'Astérix et Fluide Glacial...


----------



## Gregg (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si tu es au courant mais la BD, c'est bien plus qu'Astérix et Fluide Glacial...



Si bien sur Fouguenne mais rien ne vaut un bon bouquin d'histoire


----------



## ZePoupi (16 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi, je gagne à l'Euromillion et je me casse sur une île... mais y'a intérêt à ce que ce soit avant 10 ans...


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si bien sur Fouguenne mais rien ne vaut un bon bouquin d'histoire



Dans tout bouquin réside une histoire.
Ce qui est navrant avec les bouquins, c'est de ne pouvoir tous les parcourir. Là encore, il faut choisir ou s'en remettre au hasard et entrer dans une librairie me fout le cafard tant l'offre est pléthorique.

Dans 10 ans, j'en possèderai toujours si peu qu'il me sera toujours aisé de faire la poussière.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si tu es au courant mais la BD, c'est bien plus que [...] Fluide Glacial...



Ce n'était qu'un exemple, Paul. Je n'ai pas ta culture dans ce domaine.


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Dans tout bouquin réside une histoire.
> Ce qui est navrant avec les bouquins, c'est de ne pouvoir tous les parcourir. Là encore, il faut choisir ou s'en remettre au hasard et entrer dans une librairie me fout le cafard tant l'offre est pléthorique.



Moi, quand je rentre dans une librairie, ça me met plutôt de bonne humeur même si je sais que je vais trouver des tas de trucs qui m'intéresseraient mais que je n'aurais jamais le temps de lire. De toutes façons il faut choisir et pas seulement les livres. Peut-être qu'une librairie est une bonne métaphore de l'existence : beaucoup, trop de choses mais si on a l'art ou la chance ou les deux de plus ou moins bien choisir, le fouillis prend du sens et y a des petits bonheurs qui se pointent


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi, quand je rentre dans une librairie, ça me met plutôt de bonne humeur même si je sais que je vais trouver des tas de trucs qui m'intéresseraient mais que je n'aurais jamais le temps de lire. De toutes façons il faut choisir et pas seulement les livres. Peut-être qu'une librairie est une bonne métaphore de l'existence : beaucoup, trop de choses mais si on a l'art ou la chance ou les deux de plus ou moins bien choisir, le fouillis prend du sens et y a des petits bonheurs qui se pointent



On est bien d'accord. Mais je vis le choix comme un supplice quotidien : rater ces petits bonheurs, ou plutôt me demander s'il n'en étaient pas de meilleurs. Chacun ses tares, dans 10 ans j'en veux une autre.   aussi !


----------

